# ByeBye Netzteil und Mainboard



## Thoor (14. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag werte Buffed Member

Heute Morgen wollte ich meinen PC starten und drückte logischerweise den Knopf.Daraufhin gab es einen Knall und das Netzteil rauchte, folgen waren das der Rechner nicht mehr lief und der Strom im ganzen Haus weg war. 

Am Abend nach der Arbeit brachte ich den Rechner zu einem Informatiker meines Vertrauen. Erst sah es aus, als sei es kein Problem, neues Netzteil und das passt!Dann jedoch stellte er fest dass das Netzteil weder stinkt, noch verschmort und auch net schwarz ist. Ich liess den PC über Nacht bei ihm um das ganze mal in Ruhe zu betrachten. Kaum war ich zu Hause läutete das Telefon, es war "mein" Informatiker der mir erzählte, das er gerade das Netzteil gewechselt hat und sehen wollte ob der Rechner läuft, das war aber nicht der Fall, der PC gab nur seltsame Geräusche wie Piepstöne und stottern von sich.Er sagt dann, er vermutet das das Mainboard(Motherboard, Mutterbrett:X)sehr warscheinlich komplett verschmorrt ist und auch noch andere Dinge komplett zerstört sind!

Nun sitzte ich hier am Laptop meiner Mutter, denn ich ausnahmsweise benutzen darf und weiss nicht was ich machen soll, der Rechner ist für mich relaitv neu, aber nocht fabrikneu, er kommt aus dem Geschäft meiner Mutter wo er nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Ich habe ca 200.-(ca 150 Euro) in den Rechner gesteckt für ein neues DVD Laufwerk, Ram, Festplatte etc. Nun kostet mich wenn NUR das Mainboard am A****** ist, ca 300-400.-(250-350 Euro), wenn ich Pech habe gut und gerne 600.-(ca 400-550 Euro, kenne den aktuellen Kurs nicht). Nun frage ich mich ob sich das lohnt, denn in ca einem Monat werde ich konfirmiert,d.h. ich "muss"nicht mehr in die Kirche und bekomme von Verwadnten zum Abschluss ca 1000-2000.-(ka in Euro, ich hoffe hier sind Schweizer dabei-.-"), für nen guten neuen Rechner muss ich sicher ca 1000-1500.- auf den Tisch legen, aber ich hatte nicht vor das Geld für den PC, mehr für das Auto Billet, oder sonst ein Auto oder so z8u behalten wenn ich dann 18 werde.

Nun was sagt ihr? Kann es sein das der Rechner KOMPLETT zerstört ist?Würdet ihr in flicken oder einen neuen kaufen?Ich brauche euren Rat.!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (14. Februar 2008)

Ist schon scheiße wenn sich der Rechner verabschiedet.

Aber für 300-400 Euro hast du ein Rechner auf dem Du WoW und anderen Spiele zocken kannst.

Mainbord ca.75&#8364;
CPU ca. 75&#8364; wenn es nicht der über mega CPU sein soll AMD X2 4200 z.B.
RAM 2GB 50 &#8364; DDR2
Platte 50&#8364; 250GB
Brenner DVD-DL 25&#8364;
Grakka ca. 100 
Gehäuse hast du ja

sind dann 375&#8364; ist dann zwar nicht das MEGA High-End Teil aber für WoW reicht das vollkommen.


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2008)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> Ist schon scheiße wenn sich der Rechner verabschiedet.
> 
> Aber für 300-400 Euro hast du ein Rechner auf dem Du WoW und anderen Spiele zocken kannst.
> 
> ...


¨
Danke schonmal für die Antwort, das Problem ist das all das Zeug in der Schweiz mindest doppelt so teuer ist, und ich noch Betriebsystem brauche, isw für einen neuen. Und beim alten muss ich JEDES Teil austauschen und gucken ob der PC wieder läuft, wenn ich Pech habe muss ich ALLES ersetzen und dann auch bezahlen=(


----------



## Sin (14. Februar 2008)

Netzteil hat geraucht? Hat es *plöp* gemacht?

Schau dir das Netzteil mal genauer an. Auf der Linken seite hast du so kleine teile, die sehen aus wie mignon batterien,die nach oben ragen. Siehst du da eventuelle schmauch spuren? 

Wenn ja, war es wohl ne Spannungsspitze, dann kannste sehr wahrscheinlich alle Bauteile vergessen. ich würd dir aber empfehlen dir erstmal n neues netzteil zu holen, bzw zu leihen.
Bau das Netzteil ein und schließe alles an.

Mach dann den rechner an. Überprüfe erstmal ob sich alle notwendigen lüfter drehen wie CPU lüfter, GPU lüfter, etc.
Wenn etwas am PC kaputt ist, hörst du am PC etwas piepen. Also so ne art Morsezeichen. 
Anhand der Länge und der pulsrate kannst du feststellen was genau am PC kaputt ist. Das erspart dir wohl möglich einen neukauf aller komponenten.

Welcher Code wofür ist, kannst du normalerweise in der Bedienungsanleitung deines Mainboards nachlesen.

Hier mal kurz ein auszug der verschiedenen biep töne: 


> *AMI (American Megatrends Inc.)*
> 
> Man beachte, dass sich bei neueren Boards die Bedeutung geändert hat bzw. nicht einheitlich ist. In vielen Fällen ist bei AMI-BIOS-Boards die Bedeutung der Beep-Codes im Handbuch erläutert.
> Beep-Codes (AMI)
> ...



Quelle: http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2008)

Toppreise.ch / tweaker.ch wenn du nen neuen PC zusammenbauen willst oder Ersatzteile brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

hab ich irgendwas übersehen oder bin ich blind? du sagst uns nicht was das für ein pc war, wie sollen wir jetzt entscheiden ob es sich lohnt den zu reparieren?!

und wenn du am anfang darauf hingewiesen hättest, dass du schweizer bist hätteste mich ncih so verwirrt, du schreibst einfach was von wegen ca 300-400.-(250-350 Euro) ... total verwirrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte mal Angaben über alten PC und dann sehen wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2008)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten, es ist ein Dell*duck**vanish*und ich habe das Netzteil bereits von Informatiker austauschen lassen, es geht immer noch nicht=(hmm carcha ich schau mir die seiten gerne mal an dankeEs hat nicht Plopp gemacht, mehr wie mit ne knallpistole in der Schweiz heisst das *chäpslipistole*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute Abend nach der Arbeit geh ich zum Informaikter und gucke mal was er neus weiss, betet für meinen Rechner:I


----------



## claet (15. Februar 2008)

na wenns ein Dell is .. sofort wegschmeißen..

oder ne moment, ein Dell meinst du? Ja die Dinger sind super!!

-_-

ein wenig genauer würde helfen, sorry, so hab ich keine Tipps für dich parat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du vielleicht wenigstens ein grobs Alter der PCs? Das würde schon grob nen Hinweis geben


----------



## -Haihappen- (15. Februar 2008)

Mir ist exakt dasselbe auf ner LAN passiert.. mein Verkäufer hat alle Kosten übernommen.. Letztendlich musst du selber wissen ob dir das alte System reicht oder ob du "Neueres" möchtest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nun was sagt ihr? Kann es sein das der Rechner KOMPLETT zerstört ist?Würdet ihr in flicken oder einen neuen kaufen?Ich brauche euren Rat.!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Thoor schrieb:


> Heute Abend nach der Arbeit geh ich zum Informaikter und gucke mal was er neus weiss, betet für meinen Rechner:I


Also große Hoffnung würde ich mir nicht machen. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte fast das gleiche Problem. Der Rechner war an und er spielte irgendetwas. Plötzlich ging der Rechner einfach aus und lies sich auch nach mehrmaligen drücken der Powertaste nicht mehr einschalten. Er lies den Rechner eine Stunde ruhen und probierte es noch mal. Dann gabs es plötzlich eine Knall und genau wie in deinem Fall war die ganze Wohnung dunkel.
Dann kam ich ins Spiel, weil er davon nicht so viel Ahnung hatte. Wir bauten ein neues Netzteil ein und ja man konnte den Rechner sogar wieder einschalten. Allerdings fingen nach wenigen Sekunden die Festplatten und das DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner an zu rauchen. Auch die CPU wurde extrem warm, sodas man sich schon am Kühler fast die Finger verbrannt hatte. Also um es kurz zu machen, es war so ziemlich alles kaputt gegangen auch die zwei Grafikkarten die er drin hatte. Im Prinzip also alles was mit Strom direkt vom Netzteil versorgt wird. Einzig der Speicher blieb unversehrt. Da hatte wohl noch eine zusätzliche Sicherung auf dem Mainboard verhindert, das der Stromschlag vom Netzteil den RAM mit in den Tod riss.


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2008)

Jo mein PC ist komplett schrott-.-" konnte grade die 2 Festplatten und DVD retten, der Experte meinte das im Netzteil drine was explodiert ist. Dadurch trat irgend eine Säure aus und verätzte alles andere was mit dem Mainboard verbunden war.Na ja nun kauf ich nen neuen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob die Gigabyete Geforce GT 8600 512 MB reicht um Games in der Anforderung wie WOW zu zocken? Hatte bisher ne 216, darum denk das ist schon was ordentliche


----------



## Sin (16. Februar 2008)

WoW hat eigentliche so gut wie keine Ansprüche, das läuft sogar mit ner alten MX 4200er


----------



## eMJay (16. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> WoW hat eigentliche so gut wie keine Ansprüche, das läuft sogar mit ner alten MX 4200er


640x400 lol das bringts macht doch kein spaß
und ohne RAM und CPU kannst du wow vergessen.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heute Abend nach der Arbeit geh ich zum Informaikter und gucke mal was er neus weiss, betet für meinen Rechner:I



Nach der Arbeit? Ich dachte du wirst erst noch konfirmiert, dann bist doch erst 14-15, oder?

OnTopic: Ich merks bei mir selbst: Ab 1,5GB DDR2 und ca. 3GHZ läufz WoW perfekt wenn du ne einigermaßen Graka hast. Bei mir ists ne X1650 Pro mit 512MB im Zweitrechner und das läuft mit durchschnittlich 50-60 FPS, im AV bei Kämpfen noch ca. 35 FPS.

Von daher wenn du nur WoW spielen willst langt ne 8600GT allemal wenn du noch 1-2 GB DDR nimmst und n einigermaßen Prozessor.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 16 und im 1. Lehrjahr, ich habe die Konf aus.... sagen wir privaten Gründen die ich hier nicht nenne möchte um ein Jahr vorgeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also aktuell habe ich einen PC mit folgenden Daten im Auge, ist aber noch nichts sicher

-Athlon 64 X2 6000+ AM2 Box
-TWIN2X DDR2.675 4GB RAM
-Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
-Gigabyte GeForce 8600GT - 512 MB

Und folgende Sachen brauche ich nicht da ich sie aus dem alten PC retten konnte
-Samsung SpinPoint T166S -500GB (Hab ne Samsung mit 250 und ne andere mit nur 30GB, aber es reicht.)
-Liteon DVD-Brenner + Nero 7.5
-Liteon DVD Rom(Brenner und Leser konnte ich aus altem PC retten.)

Was denkt ihr, ohne Betriebssytem, kann ich ja auch vom alten übernehmen, kostet das 919.- ohne Installation des Betriebsystems, da ich das aber fast zwingend muss, weil das Betriebsystem auf nem Lasercode am Dell Gehäuse ist, und nur der Informatiker das lesen kann um die "ID" zu übernehmen, heisst das alles in allem 1064.- kA wie viel das in Euro ist, an Schweizer wie Carcharoth ist das n faires/gutes/preisgünstiges Angebot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grempf (19. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> -Athlon 64 X2 6000+ AM2 Box - 144€
> -TWIN2X DDR2.675 4GB RAM -  180€
> -Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe -  94€
> -Gigabyte GeForce 8600GT - 512 MB -99€



Hier haste mal die Euro Preise für die einzelnen Komponenten (Quelle Alternate.de), könntest dir ja auch in Deutschland bestellen wenn es in der Schweiz so teuer ist. Also ca. 530€ alles zusammen, ohne montage.


----------



## Theroas (19. Februar 2008)

Kurze Frage von mir:

Von welchem Hersteller war das Netzteil?


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Kurze Frage von mir:
> 
> Von welchem Hersteller war das Netzteil?


Dell Wie alles, ich hab morgen nen neuen zum Glück, aber ich werde NIE wieder n DELL kaufen Selbst wenn NUR das Netzteil am Arsch gewesen wäre hätte ich bei DELL bestellen müssen, normale gehen da nicht rein-.-"

So ich hab noch ne andere Frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Der neue PC hat ne Festplatte wo Internet explorer, Office und WIN XP drauf ist. Nun ist es so das ich aus dem alten Rechner die Festplatte retten konnte. Dort befindet sich auch ein WIN XP, meine Daten und vor allem mein WOW, ich hab halt kb wieder 3h-5h zu installlieren=( Wie kann ich das machen, das ich die alter Festplatte einbauen kann, und der das XP von meiner Platte saugt?=)


----------



## grempf (20. Februar 2008)

dein altes xp kannste mehr oder weniger vergessen, das wird mit der neuen hardware nur ungern zusammenarbeiten.

du kannst aber die alte festplatte zusätzlich zu deiner neuen anschliessen, dein xp von der neuen platte wie gewöhnlich starten und dann auf deine alte festplatte zugreifen.

dort ist auch dein wow ordner, das spiel solltest du direkt von dort aus starten  können.


----------

